# Aim and target a body like Nick Bateman



## Avk111 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good day community,

My name is Arman, so I started working out for three months, I'm running on a low 1700 daily calorie. I start with Jump ropes and then hit the dumb bells, I'm currently 130 pounds.

I want to have a body like model Nick Bateman , I have asked the staff in my gym but nobody has an idea, I don't want to bulk up, I just want to be fit and muscley such as the reference name I have used.

Any recommendations please ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Splice his dna. Stem cells.

The rest is mostly press ups.

Mostly


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


>


OMG I haven't laughed so much in ages! F**kin HOWLING


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lift a bit in the gym, but not too heavy, since this Nick Bateman guy is a skinny fecker, and do lots of cardio, sorted.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

id say its all diet

so take a big bag of dicks and eat til the look is achieved


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dunno who he is


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren. Test, Mast, Winny, t3 and clen:thumb:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> id say its all diet
> 
> so take a big bag of dicks and eat til the look is achieved


lmao this killed me :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Blimey, even i'm not as skinny as him, looks like he's been in a pow camp


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

stop eating all together do a few situps and press ups and become a raving bummer!

look acheived


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok that's easy enough. You're already eating like a girl, and he has a body like a little boy so keep going.

And when doing jump ropes do you have a few of you?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

why the fuuk would you want to look like him .

View attachment 167662


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Tren. Test, Mast, Winny, t3 and clen:thumb:


^^^truth hurts^^^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just do lots of cardio,preferably 6hrs a day and only eat between 3am and 4am and only eat watered down water.


----------

